# Not The Best First Trip (trouble)



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

OK. we got ours and took about two weeks to buy all the essentials, go though the black tank hook up scenario, and finally dicided to go to Perdido Key and stay in a full hook up place for our very first trip ever on a trave trailer. Well I miss my F250 but my 1500 did O.K. it just seem a bit forced...anyways then we get there and the slide out had broken the latch on one side http://picasaweb.google.com/Renaldy280/1st...feat=directlink I manage to pull it out by lifting and someone else pulled and managed to spend a descent weekend with my family. My dealer ask what I had on it and if tried to pull it out before the trip, so I told him I had it all on video, 4 pillows, sheets, and stuffed animals and yes we did dry pull outs of the slide at home. Anyways I still love the design I just hope they get it like new.....OOh yeah a dead shark washed into shore not 20 feet from us.....that was intresting.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...got a picture of the shark?


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...got a picture of the shark?


Follow the link to web album


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear you had so much trouble. Did someone say SHARK?


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, I hope it all gets repaired ASAP! We will have our first outing next weekend in the new '09 we just bought. We have it set up in our front yard at the moment and have been making sure everything is working ok. Still have to run through holding tank emptying/flushing (NO swtiched lables on tanks, I did run some water through them to make sure!) & sanitizing the fresh water system.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rough first trip. Do you think you hit any bumps in the road that were bigger then normal? Looks like the screws just missed the studs in the wall. This is also conformation the ceiling rails will not hold the slide.

How did you get the slide back in?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problems - You would hope that buying a new TT that you wouldn't have to go through this. We had to have our kitchen window re-seated as keystone told us that it was installed incorrectly. Hopefully, they will make everything right and it will be back to new in no time.

Rick


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

We hit bumps in the way, but nothing that seemed out of the norm. When we left I just lifted and pulled as my wife push. If you look at the pics closely it seem to me that it came off the rail that is intact and the one that was still hooked couldn't bare the weight during highway bumps. Thanks for the replys....It gives me a couple of weeks (hopefully not months) to go and drive through some other sites and hopefully find our next spot, perdido key was OK, but the water was cloudy, so we're probably going deeper into florida maybe Pensacola....any sugestions of family friendly sites on the beach.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The ceiling rails do not support the weight when the slide is stowed. The locks on the rear wall support the slide. The locks failed first then the ceiling rails.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to here about the TT troubles, but best to get all the kinks worked out in the first few shake down trips and then its smooth sailing from then on.
Ok now for the shark, maybe its because I'm a northern boy, or maybe its because the biggest thing up here in our waters is a Muskie not saying that they can't be nasty but they are only going to take off a few toes at worst, but if I see a dead shark that size on the beach the first thing that comes to mind is HOW BIG WAS THE DUDE THAT KILLED HIM! the next thought is grab a cold beer and stay mighty close to the trailer!!
I will take my chances with a bear any day because I know I don't have to be faster than the bear, just faster than whoever I am with!!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Honestly, I've always been worried about the same thing happening to my slide. When we load it, I am always very "gentle" with the slide in.

I have to thank you for this sentence "Well I miss my F250 but my 1500 did O.K. it just seem a bit forced". We have a 2500 and have only towed our trailer with that truck. I was always wondering if I could get away with a NBS Sierra 1500 or would I totally regret selling the 2500. The new Sierra looks so nice.


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

Silvrsled said:


> Honestly, I've always been worried about the same thing happening to my slide. When we load it, I am always very "gentle" with the slide in.
> 
> I have to thank you for this sentence "Well I miss my F250 but my 1500 did O.K. it just seem a bit forced". We have a 2500 and have only towed our trailer with that truck. I was always wondering if I could get away with a NBS Sierra 1500 or would I totally regret selling the 2500. The new Sierra looks so nice.


I saw other 1500 pulling bigger rigs than my 21, but I pulled heavy trailers after Katrina with my F250 like it was nothing, but my silverado just wine too much going up peaks and valleys. I love the look, feel, and everything else on my chevy, but I'm sure double guessing my switch. Just my opinion


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Ruben said:


> I saw other 1500 pulling bigger rigs than my 21, but I pulled heavy trailers after Katrina with my F250 like it was nothing, but my silverado just wine too much going up peaks and valleys. I love the look, feel, and everything else on my chevy, but I'm sure double guessing my switch. Just my opinion


That's exactly what I'm worried about. double guessing. I guess when it's time, I'll have to look at the Sierra 2500hd's.


----------



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you like the RV park? We are also new Outback owners and live just around the corner from where you camped!! It looks nice there.


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

myshock850 said:


> Did you like the RV park? We are also new Outback owners and live just around the corner from where you camped!! It looks nice there.


We had a good time, and they were very nice at the office. It was clean and the rec room had a wii, ping pong, and card tables. Pool was nice enough, but you do have to drive to the beach. We're dying to go to fort Pickens (my wife is originally from Pace) whenever they allow TT in, or we will try Navarra ...I think is called Emerald beach.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Northern Wind said:


> Ok now for the shark, maybe its because I'm a northern boy, or maybe its because the biggest thing up here in our waters is a Muskie not saying that they can't be nasty but they are only going to take off a few toes at worst, but if I see a dead shark that size on the beach the first thing that comes to mind is HOW BIG WAS THE DUDE THAT KILLED HIM! the next thought is grab a cold beer and stay mighty close to the trailer!!
> I will take my chances with a bear any day because I know I don't have to be faster than the bear, just faster than whoever I am with!!

















BTW, what is a muskie ????


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys surely have Muskie/Pike up there dont you?

click


----------

